# Phone under 9k.



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 14, 2015)

An uncle of mine needs a phone under 9k.

No specific uses.
Would be using basic apps like whatsapp, fb messenger, mild gaming (playing the horrible game candy crush)etc etc.

What I have in mind is Lenovo A7000 or Redmi 2S.

Anyother suggestions??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2015)

Redmi 2s doesn't exists (yet)

Buy Yureka/Yuphoria whatever size/camera resolution he is comfortable with.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

Asus Zenfone 5 16GB ROM 2GB RAM (A501CG) -9350. (amazon.in)


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Redmi 2s doesn't exists (yet)
> 
> Buy Yureka/Yuphoria whatever size/camera resolution he is comfortable with.



Sry i meant Redmi 2...

(sometimes u shud just understand ppl's bhavnas u know...)
 [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION].
compared the two on (Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG vs. YU Yuphoria - GSMArena.com)
on paper the Yuphoria looks better also its 2k cheaper.(dont know how the phone performs actually though)
any specific reason u suggested the phone?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> @bssunil .
> compared the two on (Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG vs. YU Yuphoria - GSMArena.com)
> on paper the Yuphoria looks better also its 2k cheaper.(dont know how the phone performs actually though)
> any specific reason u suggested the phone?



Because I own the Zenfone 5 and its awesome.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Because I own the Zenfone 5 and its awesome.



I've a friend with Zenphone 5 who has lots of complains, such as

1) Phone automatically unlocks, or screen just light up itself, even if you dont touch it or there are no notifications
2) Poor battery life. If you start taking few pictures its bye bye battery. Worst of all, battery is not user replaceable. Servicing ASUS mobile phone is a headache since they are so rare and service is bad.

If i were you i will start shopping online, specially the import markets and look for good refurbished phones. Mid to budget phones in India are crap . Better to get a 2-3 year old flagship than some cheap Chinese maal with super duper Snapdragon xxxxx .


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

None of these, get Lumia 640.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 25, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I've a friend with Zenphone 5 who has lots of complains, such as
> 
> 1) Phone automatically unlocks, or screen just light up itself, even if you dont touch it or there are no notifications
> 2) Poor battery life. If you start taking few pictures its bye bye battery. Worst of all, battery is not user replaceable. Servicing ASUS mobile phone is a headache since they are so rare and service is bad.
> ...



How and from where can we import refurbished phones?


----------



## Minion (May 25, 2015)

Get Redmi 2 it is lot better option in 7k range.


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I've a friend with Zenphone 5 who has lots of complains, such as
> 
> 1) Phone automatically unlocks, or screen just light up itself, even if you dont touch it or there are no notifications
> 2) Poor battery life. If you start taking few pictures its bye bye battery. Worst of all, battery is not user replaceable. Servicing ASUS mobile phone is a headache since they are so rare and service is bad.
> ...



Actually all zenfones sucks big time


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

go for moto e


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 27, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> How and from where can we import refurbished phones?



geb.ebay.in


----------



## Hemant Thakur (Jul 2, 2015)

Yu yuphoria is a better option than ..yureka..as per cost and features like display quality


----------



## the.one (Jul 3, 2015)

lenovo a7000 or k3 note both seem good.

Also can consider L640.


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 14, 2015)

Zenfone 2 is batter then other


----------



## ankushv (Jul 14, 2015)

Moto g @9999 [MENTION=305095]Flip[/MENTION]kart . Better quality than all . But no 4 g . Redmi note 4g @7999 Flipkart .


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi I m planning to get zenfone 2. How is the build quality of this phone ??


----------



## vikas tanwar (Aug 3, 2016)

Under 9k Intex Aqua Power HD 4G is the best android smartphone in 2016 which comes with a 5-inch touchscreen display. This device sports 2 GB of RAM and 16 GB internal storage capacity. It offers 8-megapixel rear camera and 5-megapixel front camera. It is powered by a Quad-Core 1.4 GHz processor along with a v5.1 Android Lollipop platform


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2016)

vikas tanwar said:


> Under 9k Intex Aqua Power HD 4G is the best android smartphone in 2016 which comes with a 5-inch touchscreen display. This device sports 2 GB of RAM and 16 GB internal storage capacity. It offers 8-megapixel rear camera and 5-megapixel front camera. It is powered by a Quad-Core 1.4 GHz processor along with a v5.1 Android Lollipop platform



*LOL* nope.

Redmi 3s is here.

- - - Updated - - -



*DON'T bump old threads stupidly*


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow that's a pretty old thread to be bumped lol


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2016)

vindance1 said:


> Hi I m planning to get zenfone 2. How is the build quality of this phone ??



Build quality is very good I suggest  to update your phone as soon as you get your zenfone 2.


----------

